# Are dogs lactose intolerant?



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco's been having runny poop for sometime. Only, it's not all runny, just the last bit of it. The first part is fine. So, I've tried pumpkin, but it only helped a little. Now I'm thinking it might be the dairy. I've been giving him cottage cheese or yogurt mixed into his dry food (he loves the taste). I stopped it yesterday and his poops started to look better right away. Still not perfect, but I'm going to give another couple of days and see.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes it can be a sign you're over feeding if the poop starts out firm and gets soft towards the end.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, dogs do not generally tolerate cow's milk well. Although cottage cheese and yogurt have less lactose, some dogs still can't handle it. You could try goat's milk yogurt--some dogs can digest goat's milk just fine.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Angelina03 said:


> Rocco's been having runny poop for sometime. Only, it's not all runny, just the last bit of it. The first part is fine. So, I've tried pumpkin, but it only helped a little. Now I'm thinking it might be the dairy. I've been giving him cottage cheese or yogurt mixed into his dry food (he loves the taste). I stopped it yesterday and his poops started to look better right away. Still not perfect, but I'm going to give another couple of days and see.


It's likely an enzyme deficiency...the true food (yogart and cottage cheese - protiens) and possibly lactose are not be digested properly...the fillers in the kibble (which goes to show how bound processed food is) are masking the problem, the real food is not being assimilated indicating a deficiency...this is a future health concern


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's very common for dogs to be intolerant of dairy. He doesn't need it and he does better without it, so I wouldn't give it to him anymore. If you feel the need to give him something fresh, try an egg or some meat.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes...try an alternative protein...if same or nothing happens, then you have your answer or you work from there

it's not just about having soft poop or partial...it's also about colour, such as, if the it's ending lighter to dijon mustard, that could be related to the liver...if poop is greassy, mucousy (fat metabolisim) then there is trouble w/pancreas...enzymes start in the mouth, then the gut, the liver, pancreas....could be one or more issues...or simply lactose problem


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Angelina03 said:


> Rocco's been having runny poop for sometime. Only, it's not all runny, just the last bit of it. The first part is fine. So, I've tried pumpkin, but it only helped a little. Now I'm thinking it might be the dairy. I've been giving him cottage cheese or yogurt mixed into his dry food (he loves the taste). I stopped it yesterday and his poops started to look better right away. Still not perfect, but I'm going to give another couple of days and see.


Most animals do not do well on dairy products and GSD's are notorious for sensitive stomachs. Before I went with a "the sky is falling" philosophy, I would just stop all dairy products. I would suspect the cottage cheese over the yogurt. Were his stools ok prior to the dairy products?

Has he been on any antibiotics? Ever? If so, give him a round of probiotics to repopulate his gut.

What kibble are you feeding? Make sure you aren't overfeeding as that can cause soft stool.


----------

